# Building "The Grong" or DIY Gravity/Bong



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

:ciao: MarPassion 

A buddy and myself stumbled upon this while building a regular gravity. Big hits like a grav, but water filtered like a bong. Gets the job done! :stoned: Just hit the prototype.....:fly:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 6, 2013)

awesome luv the ping-pong ball was like *** is that lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

:bong: :stoned:


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2014)

why is the tube necessary


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2014)

oh ok nevermind lmao :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

I don't get it. :confused2:


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I don't get it. :confused2:




Lol...you have never done Gravity Bong Hits?


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

I've done beer bongs but I never heard of this. :shocked: Show me show me. LOL :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

Just Googled it. Gotta do it, gotta do it.

I love big hits.

I have all these makings except the 2 liter pop bottle. I can try a 1 gallon jug and a bigger bucket.



Love this place.


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just Googled it. Gotta do it, gotta do it.
> 
> I love big hits.
> 
> ...



Yeah these are not for the faint of heart...Big Hits.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2014)

Lets face it Drft is sooo cool. Thanks drfting.


----------

